# best polish by hand?



## pauls_ (Oct 3, 2009)

as above looking at a good top end poish. to use befor my lime prime.

as the car has little swirls in it so going to paint clean it first then polish then lime prime... last with these pads

http://www.theultimatefinish.co.uk/sonus/sfx-pro-applicator-2-pack.aspx

if there is a better way at geting swirl free by hand, please let me know as im a real :newbie: at all this stuff.

i have already mg paint cleaner...dodo lime prime. bilt hamber clay bar (soft) and going to try some purple haze pr ed ...in stead of my zymol titainium .

so really looking for a good swirl remover please folks.


----------



## macmaw (Mar 5, 2007)

Swirl removal by hand is possible, but will take absolutely ages, you are talking days & days of hard work, most people would give up.
Best thing you can do is buy or borrow a DA machine to do the work for you, it's almost impossible to inlfict any real damage with a DA machine, as long as you follow some of the many guides on here. 
Alternatively, you could try a filler wax, if it's dark paint then poorboys black hole glaze is very good.


----------



## pauls_ (Oct 3, 2009)

macmaw said:


> Swirl removal by hand is possible, but will take absolutely ages, you are talking days & days of hard work, most people would give up.
> Best thing you can do is buy or borrow a DA machine to do the work for you, it's almost impossible to inlfict any real damage with a DA machine, as long as you follow some of the many guides on here.
> Alternatively, you could try a filler wax, if it's dark paint then poorboys black hole glaze is very good.


very greatful for the reply mate:thumb:... yeah iv heard this befor that iot's a no go to try by hand.  oh well think i'll give it a bbash tghis month and get my self a das next month...

i have poor boy's black hole. just thought that after a paint clean polish lime prime it might help a little..

so what you say? after wash ... paint clean (megs) lime prime ...then poor boys black hole then purple haze pro ED? that should see me ok for now. till i get a das.

kind regards paul


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

wash > clay > lime prime > black hole (not really needed imo) > wax


----------



## pauls_ (Oct 3, 2009)

-Kev- said:


> wash > clay > lime prime > black hole (not really needed imo) > wax


thank's for the reply kev... just the last time i used megs paint cleaner befor the lime prime.. the finsh was very very good conpared to just using the lime prime.. i know megs paint cleaner is just the same as the lime prime just think a paint cleaneer by it's self befor help the lime prime work it's magic...

could you point me in the direction of a very good(if not the best paint cleaner please) 
:thumb:

kind regards paul


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

this is a very good paint cleanser imo, can be used by hand and with a finishing pad on a machine polisher. its non-abrassive whereas lime prime is slightly abrassive


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

-Kev- said:


> wash > clay > lime prime > black hole (not really needed imo) > wax


why not use the black hole, does lime prime have fillers?


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

Nope.

I'm not a fan of lime prime. By hand it does nothing, but clense. I would look towards Megs SwirlX or 3M scratch remover (I4 Detailing have just started selling). That should get rid of most, then follow up with BH.

I did something similar last week (using SRP) with these result:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?p=2065512#post2065512


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

ALANSHR said:


> why not use the black hole, does lime prime have fillers?


not as far as i know. black hole would'nt be needed imo because lime prime cleanes the paintwork and slightly corrects light swirls, which black hole would otherwise fill so one or the other rather than both products would be my choice


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

-Kev- said:


> not as far as i know. black hole would'nt be needed imo because lime prime cleanes the paintwork and slightly corrects light swirls, which black hole would otherwise fill so one or the other rather than both products would be my choice


Oh, ok, but if he needs a bit of cut for polishing the surface to get rid of marring left by the claying and then to use the blackhole to fill the remaining swirls that would work and then he can wax over the top of that, is this right?


----------



## pauls_ (Oct 3, 2009)

-Kev- said:


> this is a very good paint cleanser imo, can be used by hand and with a finishing pad on a machine polisher. its non-abrassive whereas lime prime is slightly abrassive


thank's for the reply...:thumb:



ALANSHR said:


> why not use the black hole, does lime prime have fillers?


i know that after the lime prime the paint is ready for wax... as it will bond a whole lot better when done this way...but if you add the poor boy's black hole your revwersing this effect.. so the wax will not bond as gopod/last as long. ..



Blazebro said:


> Nope.
> 
> I'm not a fan of lime prime. By hand it does nothing, but clense. I would look towards Megs SwirlX or 3M scratch remover (I4 Detailing have just started selling). That should get rid of most, then follow up with BH.
> 
> ...


very veruy good was that all done by hand?



-Kev- said:


> not as far as i know. black hole would'nt be needed imo because lime prime cleanes the paintwork and slightly corrects light swirls, which black hole would otherwise fill so one or the other rather than both products would be my choice


yeah heard that aswell.... as after using lime prime no use /waste of time puting poor boy's black hole on top of the paint work...as the wax wont bond as good.


----------



## tayls (Jun 30, 2009)

Hi, ive used menzerna 203s by hand with good effect for minor swirling and found using a microfibre pad gives a bit more bite than foam.


----------



## pauls_ (Oct 3, 2009)

tayls said:


> Hi, ive used menzerna 203s by hand with good effect for minor swirling and found using a microfibre pad gives a bit more bite than foam.


thank's for the reply.:thumb:


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

pauls_ said:


> very very good was that all done by hand?


Yep, you just need enough time to work the polish properly. I think it would be reasonable to say you will never fully remove swirls by hand, but you can definately improve them. For those that are left something with fillers is the job, such as your Black hole.

That time I used 3M Scratch remover, previous times I've used SwirlX. Both excelent.


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

yeah heard that aswell.... as after using lime prime no use /waste of time puting poor boy's black hole on top of the paint work...as the wax wont bond as good.[/QUOTE]

Dont think that is right mate, the whole point of a glaze is so that you cover up swirls before you put wax or sealant on top to seal the finish afterwards.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

tayls said:


> Hi, ive used menzerna 203s by hand with good effect for minor swirling and found using a microfibre pad gives a bit more bite than foam.


So have I and found the same :thumb:

_______________________________________

Oh, and @ the post above; wax does bond to Black Hole - it's designed to go under waxes and is an acrylic based glaze.


----------



## pauls_ (Oct 3, 2009)

ALANSHR said:


> yeah heard that aswell.... as after using lime prime no use /waste of time puting poor boy's black hole on top of the paint work...as the wax wont bond as good.


Dont think that is right mate, the whole point of a glaze is so that you cover up swirls before you put wax or sealant on top to seal the finish afterwards.[/QUOTE] opp's my bad mate...



Viper said:


> So have I and found the same :thumb:
> 
> _______________________________________
> 
> Oh, and @ the post above; wax does bond to Black Hole - it's designed to go under waxes and is an acrylic based glaze.


 opp's did'nt know that.. but very very greatful for the very good infor:thumb:

kind regards paul


----------



## pauls_ (Oct 3, 2009)

to viper... what eles is a very good/best glaze that i can put under wax?

kind regards paul


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Black Hole will also go well over waxes as well, but obviously needs topping with protection afterwards. That's the great beauty of the product, in that it's able to be interlayered between any wax layers to mask swirls/improve gloss whenever you need it to :thumb:

Other good glazes? Chemical Guys EZ Creme, Clearkote Red Machine Glaze or Yellow Cream Wax (first one's able to be used by hand despite the name, and the second one's not really a wax at all, but a glaze). There are others but I'm only talking about stuff I've used


----------



## pauls_ (Oct 3, 2009)

Viper said:


> Black Hole will also go well over waxes as well, but obviously needs topping with protection afterwards. That's the great beauty of the product, in that it's able to be interlayered between any wax layers to mask swirls/improve gloss whenever you need it to :thumb:
> 
> Other good glazes? Chemical Guys EZ Creme, Clearkote Red Machine Glaze or Yellow Cream Wax (first one's able to be used by hand despite the name, and the second one's not really a wax at all, but a glaze). There are others but I'm only talking about stuff I've used


thank you very much you have just made my life a lot more easy...lol iv alway striped the car down with a 2 paint cleanser's befor adding a glaze... but no more:thumb:

so after a good detail ..wash...clay... paint cleanse...glaze..wax.... then after a weekly wash...glaze wax?

if sop i thank you again as iv went through a full tub of ZYMOL TITAINIUM WAX..with in 3 month lol..


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

You won't have to glaze everytime but rather more like this: If say, you've layered up several coats of wax over a period but then after a wash one week you notice the odd light swirl or a bit of wash marring (and we all do from time to time no matter how careful), you don't really want to have to strip off all those layers of wax you've invested time in applying, so a once over with Black Hole will hide these (and give a 'pop' to the wetness as well), then simply wax over the top to seal in. 

You can then correct and remove those light marks properly the next time you do strip off the wax layers to renew - which you should do ideally 2-3 times a year anyway.


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

Good advice there Viper, for my initial cleanse/glaze I love the zymol hd-cleanse and then Carbon or Raceglaze 55 over the top and then use black hole in the interim with more of whatever wax I used originally.


----------



## pauls_ (Oct 3, 2009)

Viper said:


> You won't have to glaze everytime but rather more like this: If say, you've layered up several coats of wax over a period but then after a wash one week you notice the odd light swirl or a bit of wash marring (and we all do from time to time no matter how careful), you don't really want to have to strip off all those layers of wax you've invested time in applying, so a once over with Black Hole will hide these (and give a 'pop' to the wetness as well), then simply wax over the top to seal in.
> 
> You can then correct and remove those light marks properly the next time you do strip off the wax layers to renew - which you should do ideally 2-3 times a year anyway.


very greatful for you time mate:thumb: have wrote the whole lot down:thumb:

kind regards paul

oh (what a pop to the wetness? )


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

Blazebro said:


> Nope.
> 
> I'm not a fan of lime prime. By hand it does nothing, but clense. I would look towards Megs SwirlX or 3M scratch remover (I4 Detailing have just started selling). That should get rid of most, then follow up with BH.
> 
> ...


I really rate the Swirl X, really did a job in putting some gloss back into rear alloys to match my refurbished fronts and did a great job of putting some gloss back into a door on a new Range Rover Sport that got stuck in a drive through car wash with no water!!!!. Two hits by hand on a megs foam pad did a great job!!!.

Wouldn't want to do the whole car by hand tho:doublesho.

DA polishing is not too scary and you can get away with under £30 if you go for a silverline etc http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=83874&highlight=alternative+random

I've been using one for a while on a variety of cars to great effect 

Good Luck.


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

SRP'd my car today and made a dramatic difference imo. Easy on easy off and fills swirls too (of which I have many :lol


----------



## pauls_ (Oct 3, 2009)

Danno1975 said:


> I really rate the Swirl X, really did a job in putting some gloss back into rear alloys to match my refurbished fronts and did a great job of putting some gloss back into a door on a new Range Rover Sport that got stuck in a drive through car wash with no water!!!!. Two hits by hand on a megs foam pad did a great job!!!.
> 
> Wouldn't want to do the whole car by hand tho:doublesho.
> 
> ...


thank's for the reply and advice :thumb: sorry for a late reply by my self. 

think im going to get my self a polisher. seems like the right thing to do. and i have a work horse to try it on. (blue ford mondeo) see what happends.



Mini 360 said:


> SRP'd my car today and made a dramatic difference imo. Easy on easy off and fills swirls too (of which I have many :lol


thank's for the reply mate:thumb:...yeah a lot of people say that is a very good product. but think im going to go get them swirls out:buffer:  instead of filling them

kind regards paul


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2010)

macmaw said:


> Best thing you can do is buy or borrow a DA machine to do the work for you, it's almost impossible to inlfict any real damage with a DA machine, as long as you follow some of the many guides on here.


I just think it makes sense to put things into context, for example a DA won't burn through clearcoat anywhere near as fast as a rotary will, but you are still removing paintwork if the polish has abrasives. Therefore with a DA it is still possible to go through clearcoat, doesn't matter how many guides you read. Best way to avoid this is to use a paint depth gauge.


----------

